# Overclocking Problems



## krappo (Oct 10, 2010)

*Overclocking Problems* Howdy All
To start with this is my sys......

My current specs

Q9550 @ 3.4
Noctua NH-D14
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS5
Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970 2GB OC Version
DDR2 2x2GB
Corsair TX 750
Various HDD 1TB > 3TB
Benq V2400W LCD Monitor
G19 Keyboard
Razer Mamba 4G Mouse
W7 Ultimate X64

First thing i noticed upon boot was this message
_ (“display driver stopped responding & has recovered”)_

This has been fixed by Adding a FdrDelay Reg QWord value 8 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE to Registry.


Then

I had noticed that my CPU has gone back to its original state of 2.83Mhz, went into bios to investigate and was greeted with this message....

_The system has experienced boot failures because of overclocking or changes of voltages.
last settings in this page does not coincide with current H/W settings.
_


I have never touched any voltage settings

I changed it back to 8.5x333 and all seems well.

Can anyone shed some light on what to do..


Many Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The previous OC was too much so you received the messages.


----------



## krappo (Oct 10, 2010)

Tyree said:


> The previous OC was too much so you received the messages.


Ok, Did 8 x 400= 3.2 and still the same errors, Any sugestions 

Many Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Specs of the RAM?
OC'ing needs to be done in small increments, reboot and run it awhile to be certain the OC is stable. If it is stable, repeat the process in small increments.


----------



## krappo (Oct 10, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Specs of the RAM?
> OC'ing needs to be done in small increments, reboot and run it awhile to be certain the OC is stable. If it is stable, repeat the process in small increments.



Hoping this report is of some help.


----- [Memory] ----------------------------------------------------------------

Property Value
Memory Summary Reported by BIOS
Maximum Capacity 4096 MBytes
Maximum Memory Module Size 1024 MBytes
Memory Slots 4
Error Correction None
DRAM Frequency 400.1 MHz
Memory Timings 5-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Device Locator Slot 1
Capacity 2048 MBytes
Memory Type DDR2 (PC2-6400)
Speed 400 MHz (DDR2 800)
Supported Frequencies 266.7 MHz, 400.0 MHz
Memory Timings 4-4-4-12-16 at 266.7 MHz, at 1.8 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings 5-5-5-18-23 at 400.0 MHz, at 1.8 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Data Width 64 bits
EPP SPD Support No
XMP SPD Support No

Device Locator Slot 2
Capacity 2048 MBytes
Memory Type DDR2 (PC2-6400)
Speed 400 MHz (DDR2 800)
Supported Frequencies 266.7 MHz, 400.0 MHz
Memory Timings 4-4-4-12-16 at 266.7 MHz, at 1.8 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings 5-5-5-18-23 at 400.0 MHz, at 1.8 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Data Width 64 bits
EPP SPD Support No
XMP SPD Support No



:smile:


----------



## krappo (Oct 10, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Specs of the RAM?
> OC'ing needs to be done in small increments, reboot and run it awhile to be certain the OC is stable. If it is stable, repeat the process in small increments.


OK,
Small increments.
Got it to 375x8.5= 3.18GHZ ran some stress test and all looks stable and reporting 
CPU core under test was 1.2v
DDR 1.89v

Went to the next level 380x8.5 and same test reported a Error @ core#2
And then locked up my system.
back @ 3.18khz and looks stable.
Idle temps mid 30's C
Under 100% load test 45>50's C
Tthe only way to clock higher would be to adjust voltages as well.
If that's the case i would need help as to what voltages and fsb to aim for.

Again Many Many thanks for your time


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Looks like 3.18 is it and you're welcome.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

krappo said:


> OK,
> Small increments.
> Got it to 375x8.5= 3.18GHZ ran some stress test and all looks stable and reporting
> CPU core under test was 1.2v
> ...


Are you adjusting the ram back down to its default speed when you increase the fsb? If you just want to overclock the cpu you should only be using the multiplier, ram can get flaky past its stock speed depending on how far you take it.

Are you adjusting any voltages at all? Vcore is what you would want if your failing the stress test. The lock up would be ram related i believe.


----------



## krappo (Oct 10, 2010)

MonsterMiata said:


> Are you adjusting the ram back down to its default speed when you increase the fsb? If you just want to overclock the cpu you should only be using the multiplier, ram can get flaky past its stock speed depending on how far you take it.
> 
> Are you adjusting any voltages at all? Vcore is what you would want if your failing the stress test. The lock up would be ram related i believe.



Ive only been tinkering with the FSB and currently is @ 375x8.5= 3.18GHZ.

Not too sure were to next or leave it as is.

Many thanks


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

krappo said:


> Ive only been tinkering with the FSB and currently is @ 375x8.5= 3.18GHZ.
> 
> Not too sure were to next or leave it as is.
> 
> Many thanks


If you like where its at then great, if you are like me and enjoy pushing things to their limits id start with the stock FSB and only adjust the multiplier. It will keep things much simpler and the difference is minimal when comparing to a fsb adjusted cpu.

If you have only been messing with the fsb there is a good chance your overclocking the ram past its recommended settings.


----------



## krappo (Oct 10, 2010)

MonsterMiata said:


> If you like where its at then great, if you are like me and enjoy pushing things to their limits id start with the stock FSB and only adjust the multiplier. It will keep things much simpler and the difference is minimal when comparing to a fsb adjusted cpu.
> 
> If you have only been messing with the fsb there is a good chance your overclocking the ram past its recommended settings.


Ok will try with the multiplier and leave FSB @ default, will report back shortly.


many Thanks :dance:


----------



## krappo (Oct 10, 2010)

MonsterMiata said:


> If you like where its at then great, if you are like me and enjoy pushing things to their limits id start with the stock FSB and only adjust the multiplier. It will keep things much simpler and the difference is minimal when comparing to a fsb adjusted cpu.
> 
> If you have only been messing with the fsb there is a good chance your overclocking the ram past its recommended settings.


just tried but cant move the Multiplier from 8.5 apparently its locked to that, Any other suggestions please has i have tried to go beyond 375x8.5 using small adjustments to FSB and Vcore but no success beyond 375x8.5

thanks very Much :smile:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

MonsterMiata said:


> Are you adjusting any voltages at all? Vcore is what you would want if your failing the stress test. The lock up would be ram related i believe.


Yup that's your problem as you increase your CPU speed you will need to up the VCORE until it gets stable.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you have a way to adjust the ram speed back down to default settings? Since the FSB is all you can tinker with you are overclocking everything thats attached to it. This can become an issue with a high overclock if you dont have access to other settings. 

With that said i have played with a p45 board before, Your board should be capable of a 400mhz fsb but this is only a theoretical max limit and is not guaranteed as every board differs. You should have access to settings to adjust your ram speed back down near 333mhz as the board isnt rated for anything higher.


----------



## krappo (Oct 10, 2010)

A1tecice said:


> Yup that's your problem as you increase your CPU speed you will need to up the VCORE until it gets stable.


I tried to up the vcore as well but it shat itself @380x6.5, it booted ok but under 100% load test it stopped after 10 seconds with error on Core#2.

many Thanks


----------



## krappo (Oct 10, 2010)

MonsterMiata said:


> Do you have a way to adjust the ram speed back down to default settings? Since the FSB is all you can tinker with you are overclocking everything thats attached to it. This can become an issue with a high overclock if you dont have access to other settings.
> 
> With that said i have played with a p45 board before, Your board should be capable of a 400mhz fsb but this is only a theoretical max limit and is not guaranteed as every board differs. You should have access to settings to adjust your ram speed back down near 333mhz as the board isnt rated for anything higher.



Will have a look if can do this.

Thanks :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope you dont mind me saying you have a problem that many overclockers have and that you dont fully understand how it works.

You also have a cpu which isn't that good at overclocking

This is how you overclock

raise the FSB by 10MHz
Save and reboot if you get into windows go back and repeat.

You will notice that your ram speed changes when you change the FSB (this is because they are linked). The goal is not to let you ram speed go past its rated speed.

Once you have raised the FSB by 60MHz download OCCT and run the full linpack test for 1 hour whilst monitoring the temps with either real temp or hardware monitor. You do not want to go past 60 degrees c at full load.

Also manually set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states for that ram such as 2v

If everything checks out go back and repeat the above untill you get to an overclock you are happy with.

If at any time you get an error you must now tinker with the VCORE voltage increase it to the next available increment and no higher then see if your system boots then you must test with OCCT and monitor the temps again.

If you still have problems after increasing the vcore voltage alot then try lowering the mulitplier. I generally as a rule never do this but it can be done.

These steps are optional but can help reduce heat but can have adverse effects if your not careful.

You can set the northbridge and southbridge voltages to the lowest settings. You can also enter the ram timmings manually.

Once your happy with your overclock you must test with prime95 whilst monitoring the temps for 6+ hours


----------



## krappo (Oct 10, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> I hope you dont mind me saying you have a problem that many overclockers have and that you dont fully understand how it works.
> 
> You also have a cpu which isn't that good at overclocking
> 
> ...



Many Many Thanks for your Input, will go at it again from scratch :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

one thing I forgot to mention is that you must set the pcie frequency to 100.

Anything that is linked the the fsb and pcie lanes will change their stock speeds as you raise the fsb sp having the graphics card set not to change will not reduce its performance.

Overclocking is completley experiemental there aree plenty of guides out there that say do this and do that and you will get this result. These guides dont often tell the complete truth because every cpu even of the same make is different.

I know people with the exact same setup as me but they can only get 3.6 and 3.7GHz whilst I can and have been running at 4GHz for around 4-5 years now. I was running at 4.2GHz at one stage but my temps at full load were going over 60 degrees and I was getting the odd BSOD so I backed down to 4GHz which is perfectly stable.

Overclocking has a lot to do with the quality of hardware you have too which you have decent hardware.

Are you running a RAID setup with your hard drives? This can have an effect.


----------



## krappo (Oct 10, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> one thing I forgot to mention is that you must set the pcie frequency to 100.
> 
> Anything that is linked the the fsb and pcie lanes will change their stock speeds as you raise the fsb sp having the graphics card set not to change will not reduce its performance.
> 
> ...


No raid will do and many thanks again :dance:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------

